

Show HN: GeoMood – Global real-time sentiment analysis of Twitter - sgberlin
https://geomood.sebastiangraef.com/

======
sgberlin
My latest side project to use socket.io for something. And I love the twitter
stream. Mainly built with node (twit, Sentimental), leaflet for the map,
socket.io, some jquery.

~~~
jclos
Are you planning to open source the code at any point? As someone versed in
text mining and currently trying to learn how to build similar projects, I
would have loved to see how it is built.

